# Toys



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorry if I offend anyone, however it really burns me when I see someone say they got a new firearm and they call it their new toy. Firearms are not Toys. I can live with a new work of art though.


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm Active Duty Air Force, but work part time at a gun store/range and I share the sentiment. I'll tell you what bothers me the most:
This is a clip:








This is a magazine:








This is an extendo glockizine:


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Calling it a toy doesn't really bother me ---- just don't handle it like a toy around me and I'll be happy  
Good luck !


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

My latest toy. Sorry Dovans


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

bgrapala said:


> I'm Active Duty Air Force, but work part time at a gun store/range and I share the sentiment. I'll tell you what bothers me the most:
> This is a clip:
> View attachment 253242
> 
> ...


I always thought this was a magazine....


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

a bump stock? Really?


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Dovans said:


> a bump stock? Really?


Correct, a bump stock. They’re fun to shoot.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

The use of toy fits definition 2, perhaps 3, but I only call my boats, motorcycles, 4 wheelers as toys. (http://www.learnersdictionary.com/definition/toy)

*2 *
sometimes disapproving : something that an adult buys or uses for enjoyment or entertainment

He bought a new TV and a few other _toys_.
Her latest _toy_ is a sports car.
[+] more examples [-] hide examples [+] Example sentences [-] Hide examples 
*3 *
: something that is very small

Your car is just a _toy_ compared to this truck.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I consider most of mine as tools.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I love to call magazines Clips and the Stock Panels on revolvers Grips just to irritate the "experts"
I don't call firearms toys but there are a lot of Firearms that have no practical use other than
to be used as a range "toy". I just saw one at gun shop, some kind of device, it doesn't look like
a gun made mostly of plastic with Ruger 10/22 type clip. It guess it will fire under ideal conditions
but can see no practical purpose for it. Inaccurate, undependable and not durable. How do you
label something like this?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ive got a few toys I take to the range and have fun shooting. that's why I call them toys, they are fun. aren't toys suppose to be fun?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

bobk said:


> View attachment 253293
> My latest toy. Sorry Dovans


I wonder how many months it'll take ya to install that. hahahahaha...


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

ezbite said:


> I wonder how many months it'll take ya to install that. hahahahaha...


About as many as it took to ship I’m thinking.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Dovans said:


> a bump stock? Really?


Glad I got one. Going to be banned.


----------



## Ted BATWINSKI (Feb 20, 2018)

I tend to call a chick that is dtf a toy...hahaha


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

So are you not allowed to have fun with guns? I see nothing wrong with calling it a toy.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

bobk said:


> View attachment 253293
> My latest toy. Sorry Dovans


In before the ban?


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

boatnut said:


> In before the ban?


Yep, took 3 months or so to get it.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

i have fired a many full auto but not a bump stock, interesting but i imagine it eats the ammo.....oh lord,,,,,Can i bring a few hundred rounds in your caliber and try it out Bob?


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Saugeye Tom said:


> i have fired a many full auto but not a bump stock, interesting but i imagine it eats the ammo.....oh lord,,,,,Can i bring a few hundred rounds in your caliber and try it out Bob?


Heck yes!


----------

